# ProPeat 10-0-10 vs. Lesco CarbonPro-G Soil Optimizer



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

Both seem like high quality products but which is the better soil optimizer?

I can get ProPeat at Home Depot & Carbon Pro at Site One.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I put down two bags of Carbon Pro-G this spring. Can I tell a difference in my soil? That's to be determined. Pro-G is made of BioChar 47.4%, Compost 47.4%, Humic Acid .12% 5% other ingredients. So this is a great nutrient optimizing product for your lawn. ProPeat seems to be a great brand as well.


----------

